# Need help ID these fish



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a couple of fish I am trying to identify.
The first is a Lake Victoria, I am thinking a Happ Sp. Not sure though. Its body is a Olive Green with a Tourquise dorsal fin trimmed with Red. The tail is Fushia trimmed with Red. Its colors are just now starting to show as it is still a juv.

http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09093.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09092.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09091.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09099.jpg

The second fish I think is a Maingano, but I have not seen one that is all Black iwth Purple stripes. Thanks for any help.

http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09018.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09017.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09035.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately the pictures are not good enough to provide a positive ID on either fish, though I doubt the second fish is a maingano.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Unfortunately the pictures are not good enough to provide a positive ID on either fish, though I doubt the second fish is a maingano.


i agree..the second one looks to be Pseudotropheus


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Second one looks like a good large male Melanochromis johannii to me.
Not much idea about the first one. The Vics telling the species is too hard for me, too many similar species and hybrids of these about.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the pictures are not good enough to provide a positive ID on either fish, though I doubt the second fish is a maingano.
> ...


It was my understanding that many of the fishes in the Pseudotropheus genus were fish were not properly ID'd. I know that cynotilapia are known for their teeth, metriaclima known for there head and jaw shape. I dont belive that all pseudotropheus share a specific characteristic. Correct me if i am wrong.

Can it be said that something looks like a pseudotropheus??


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

The 1st fish im 99% certain is a hap ruby green , the reason i say this is *** been after a pair for friggin ages but cant get any lol , beautiful lookin fish tho . As for the second i agree with tropheus , large johanni .


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

JayUK said:


> The 1st fish im 99% certain is a hap ruby green , the reason i say this is I've been after a pair for friggin ages but cant get any lol , beautiful lookin fish tho.


I don't see the similarity at all. Here is one of my ruby greens.










Now admittedly, mine is in full color and the posters fish is showing a stressed color. But I see a hint of vertical stripes on the posters fish which one doesn't see in a Hap sp. "Ruby Green". And the red below the dorsal fin on the ruby green doesn't go all the way to the caudal penduncal.

Kevin


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

the second fish is a Melanochromis Interruptus
here is a link to the Mel.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=758


----------



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Been out on vacation for the past few weeks and just got back. The Vic is constantly changing and I wish I could get a good pic of him. Everything is blurred even after trying to enhance it. When he doesn't have the bars showing, he has Emarald Green showing on the bottom of his body and kind of a Metallic Blue through the mid section towards the top. Other times his body is solid Black with Grey patterns. He is definately a Hybrid as I can not find anything like him. I thought maybe a Thickskin or SP 44. Here are a couple more pics. Thanks

http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09161.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09164.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09166.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09160.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09155.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... 9127-3.jpg
http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv15 ... -09197.jpg


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a look on the genus gallery on here , theres a hp called pundamilia nyererei that looks pretty close , because the pics aren clear you may be able to match him up better , worth a try .


----------



## 96brat (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. He does look a little like the pundamilia nyererei and also some of the Hap SP. I guess I will have to wait until he gets a little bit more color to try and figure out what he is. Now to try and find some more Vics. Hard to find any out here in CA like I noticed that they are all over the place back East. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Your welcome . it's 1 of the reasons i didnt keep vics there very difficult to get over here in the uk , and the ones that are avaliable are very expensive in relation to tangs and malawi mbuna/peacocks . Anyway wish you luck in your "quest" .


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Petrochromislover said:


> the second fish is a Melanochromis Interruptus
> here is a link to the Mel.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=758


Agree, only prob I have with "Melanochromis interruptus" is it has never been formally described (except rather confusingly as a separate fish that is a Dwarf auratus to 6.0 cm. SL) I think, so I tend to stick to calling it a regional type of Melanochromis johannii :thumb:

Not sure but many of the Melanochromis species are a bit of a mess label wise.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe we need a forum for "Unidentifiable Cichlids" too. Because of their crossing proclivities, Victorian haps probably need a family tree, at least a record of who they last came from. The electric blue johanni or whatever scientific name has most recently been ascribed to it, does look very much like the second photo.


----------

